# Ford 1520 (aka New Holland TC30) Starter replacement problem



## John1953 (Mar 29, 2020)

I bought a new starter and got the old one out. Now trying to put the new one in.
Big problem! The bottom flange was attached with a nut onto a stud - no problem there.
But the top attachment was a bolt connected to a nut on the blind side. I managed to get the bolt out and nut dropped down into obscure place and I managed to retrieve it.
The problem is that I have no access to the other side of the housing to put the nut on.
Has anyone encountered this problem? Any help/thoughts would be appreciated.
I've attached a photo of the starter hole showing the upper hole for the bolt and also a photo of the bolt.
Thanks!


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

Maybe get a extension, and a swivel socket? Maybe a gear wrench? Magnetic socket as nut/ bolt will not fall away? I always say a prayer when things get tough! I have installed bolts could not see the hole. I would close my eyes, and wiggle my tongue deal till I finally got it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Denver said:


> Maybe get a extension, and a swivel socket? Maybe a gear wrench? Magnetic socket as nut/ bolt will not fall away? I always say a prayer when things get tough! I have installed bolts could not see the hole. I would close my eyes, and wiggle my tongue deal till I finally got it.


Once you quit wiggling your tongue, it's best to leave it sticking out the right side of your mouth til you get the threads started! LOL!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought I was the only one that did all that......


----------



## John1953 (Mar 29, 2020)

Denver said:


> Maybe get a extension, and a swivel socket? Maybe a gear wrench? Magnetic socket as nut/ bolt will not fall away? I always say a prayer when things get tough! I have installed bolts could not see the hole. I would close my eyes, and wiggle my tongue deal till I finally got it.


Tried multiple straight extensions connected together but no clear path. I can't see the spot. Haven't used a gear wrench. I'll check it out. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Not sure about the tongue thing and think swearing is still better.


----------



## John1953 (Mar 29, 2020)

Denver said:


> Maybe get a extension, and a swivel socket? Maybe a gear wrench? Magnetic socket as nut/ bolt will not fall away? I always say a prayer when things get tough! I have installed bolts could not see the hole. I would close my eyes, and wiggle my tongue deal till I finally got it.


Well some success. Thanks for the suggestion of the swivel socket. That helped but I also had to go with a smaller bolt and reverse direction - put bolt in from blind side. Anyway got it back together and as soon as I started to heat the glow plugs the fusible link blew. This happened before and a buddy said change the starter so that's why I was doing all this. Now I have to try to troubleshoot the electricals which I know little about. The real problem here is I'm in rural Ontario in Canada and we on a basic lockdown because of the virus so not easy to get any help.
Thanks again
PS: I spoke to someone who knows the tractor and he said the cab is aftermarket so maybe I shouldn't have cursed the Ford engineers!


----------

